# Developing for a 13 Year Old.



## TheLetterD (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello 
My younger brother is 13 years old. We bought him a PSP years ago, all he keeps on Doing is looking up Youtube Vid.s , customizing the software adding mods and stuff, for eg. he got a Mod to use PSP as a PC Remote.
Nowadays he keeps looking for GTA San Andreas Mods cuz thats the only Game I have on my PC(I didnt get a graphic card cuz I didnt want another distraction)
Well, I want him to do something constructive, and I thought ... why Not Developing.
I am a total noob to developing too. I dont know anything at all about it, well except HTML,taught to us in school, class 7(100 Marks!  )

So my question is:
Is there any software developing that he could get into which is:
1. Interesting
2. Does not consume a lot of time, I want it to be a part of his life, not his life.
3. Doesnt require any pre-requisite knowledge

He seems interested in Modding Android Custom ROMS and creating phone apps.
I know thats .. a bit too much for a 13 year old who doesnt know wny of those languages (JAVA, C and stuff)
And if he CAN make apps and stuff, what does he need to learn first?

Please help!
Thankyou.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2012)

Well if he's fond of Custom ROM's and all, you can motivate him to learn and use Linux instead of Windows. In this way he can get into ROM Development.

If he's interested in Phone Apps, you need to specify for which platform.

If it's Android, make him learn Java and then Android Application Development.

You mentioned "Does not consume a lot of time", but development always consumes lot of time because it needs practice to get into real world development.

Well this is the shortest answer, there can be diff views.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

*love2d.org/


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 17, 2012)

Well!! He can use the App inventor to develop Android apps, It is perfect for him coz it is a GUI based Android App Developer and makes developing really easy, Download it from here According to me Java is the main programming language used in mobile devices...IF you want him to learn some developing the you should goto w3Schools.com, It is the best website on the www offering tutorials on development....I am of 16 and when I was 13 Believe me I was the same, playing games and all that, Get him to read diGit and also tell him about robotics it will definitely awake the creative genius in him coz when we see a robot move we get really encouraged (Same is the case with me)......Go here and let him create his robos


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2012)

GTA San Andreas for 13 yr old!  You got to be kidding me.


----------



## koolent (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ GTA San Andreas, I played when I were 11 yrs old LOL.. and I can't forget what I learned.. Don't let him touch that game..


----------



## acidCow (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea I played vice city in class 6. Thats when i discovered mods. Then played San Andreas in class 7. My desktop was full of mods.  All the hard work I did (installing mods etc) was for my own entertainment. My dad showed me the magic of dBase is class 5.  

I learnt BASIC in class 6 ( mine was 80 marks and i got full! ) I used to be good at them, but trust me they never interested me. I used to write programs for a day at max. Next day I was back seeing youtube vids (My case is exactly like you : No graphics card, only GTA SA ! ) for mods etc. 
Then class 8 I played San Andreas Multiplayer the whole year.

Beginning of class 9 , I started playing Flight SImulator 2004 : Again downloading planes, sceneries etc. Then came the era of Facebook. I lost interest in gaming. 

Now I'm in class 10 (Boards going on) . I get attracted to seeing vids of Custom ROMS, phone etc . 

In between, I guess in class 7, some senior kids made a website which their teacher told in our class. I spent 1 month doing those things and finally i came up with my own. (The seniors had actually made a blog , i realise now! ) I had NO idea of HTML then. 

So you see, at this age this how children get interested in different things. Thats my story, your bro MAY like developing (but i'm pretty sure not for long ) . Show him BASIC and dBase first they're pretty easy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2012)

Udacity - Educating the 21st Century

Let him try CS101 classes, and build a simplistic search engine.

P.S.: Some terribly fail advices here.


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 18, 2012)

Thankyou everyone!!



Liverpool_fan said:


> P.S.: Some terribly fail advices here.


Like? Dont worry, you can PM me!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2012)

Make that out yourself. 13 years of age is the person in question, and the age of technology will be some indicators.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 18, 2012)

Kodu from microsoft

Haven't tried it personally but was planning to install it for a 15 year old.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

Modding Android custom ROMs, Apps development, BASIC, Udacity, and Kodu from microsoft! Wow man! So many options!

All I was able to learn when I was 13, was ... ... "logo"!!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2012)

I say it'd be better to learn C first. It is the easiest and prerequisite for many languages. I was around the same age when I learnt C for the first time.

After C, move to C++ and get a clear idea about OOP, then move on to Java.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2012)

-1 to C. If a language has to be chosen, choose Python or Ruby.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 22, 2012)

If he likes making games etc, ask him to try GameMaker(yoyogames.com). Its pretty cool to develop games and teaches basics of programming too. I started using this when I was 11, and was able to learn C++ because I knew GameMaker 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say it'd be better to learn C first. It is the easiest and prerequisite for many languages. I was around the same age when I learnt C for the first time.
> 
> After C, move to C++ and get a clear idea about OOP, then move on to Java.


I found C++ to be easier than C.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2012)

Trust me, C is easier. But, learning C++ in a structured approach before going into OOP is just as easy.


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmmm thanks guys!
For now Ive told him to read Digit. Hes doing that, maybe after a while if he does get interested Ill consider to make himlearn some language. I just dont wanna force him into anything that would just be a time waste.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^ yup thats the best option. When, he will increase his knowledge and will get interested in computer, then move him to programming. For 13 year old Digit reading is better than programming. When, I was in 6th Standard, I started off with Visual Basic 6.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Udacity - Educating the 21st Century



Joined the course today. Although I am a few weeks late, I think I can use it to enter the world of Python.
Completed the first week course so far, and got to tell, Python seems the next gen of Programming language. Way better than C or C++!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Hmmm thanks guys!
> For now Ive told him to read Digit. Hes doing that, maybe after a while if he does get interested Ill consider to make himlearn some language. I just dont wanna force him into anything that would just be a time waste.



Try to get him to read developer magazines as well. I am not sure if I can post suggestions regarding the same here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonydisalva (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello

   I have informed this I say it'd be better to learn C first. It is the easiest and prerequisite for many languages. I was around the same age when I learnt C for the first time.

After C, move to C++ and get a clear idea about OOP, then move on to Java.  main programming language is the c,c++,java coding is very useful in the concepts.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 16, 2013)

tonydisalva said:


> Hello
> 
> I have informed this I say it'd be better to learn C first. It is the easiest and prerequisite for many languages. I was around the same age when I learnt C for the first time.
> 
> After C, move to C++ and get a clear idea about OOP, then move on to Java.  main programming language is the c,c++,java coding is very useful in the concepts.



Congrats! You just bumped an year old thread!


----------

